# Instant Milk vs. Non-Instant Millk...which one?



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

I've got a line on non-instant milk powder. 

But should I be focusing on instant milk powder?

I'm not looking for cooking (at least not exclusively). I'm looking for mixing to make regular milk, too. One use might be mixing for cereals.

The instant stuff I've seen is more expensive than the non-instant stuff. I'm thinking that I would be willing to go with the cheaper non-instant milk if it just means 30 more stirs. Are they the same otherwise?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

This is a good question and I would like to know the answer.

So, someone with personal experience, please post an answer for the rest of us.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

We've used and stored Dairy X for decades. Its non-instant, non-fat dry milk.

I've added Nido (product of Mexico) which is dry whole milk. Because of the fat content, it has a limited shelf life.

We add a bit of vanilla to the Dairy X. We raised 3 children on this product, and saved a ton of money. It's part of our LTS and the NIDO is for use in the RV - NO NEED TO COOL UNTIL MIXED. 
Both, I think, are tasty. If the Dairy X tastes 'thin' you can add an oz of coffee creamer per gallon of milk for more fat.

Be careful on what you buy!
Just a note on the 'milk alternate' offered in big box stores - it is NOT milk, or even close - tho is does have _some_ milk in it. COSTCO carries the same stuff.

WHy? Let's look -
Ingredients: Sweet whey, creamer (coconut oil, corn syrup
solids, sodium caseinate [a milk derivative], dipotassium
phosphate, sugar, mono and diglycerides, polysorbate
80, sodium silicoaluminate, tetrasodium
pyrophosphate, soy lecithin), nonfat milk, sugar,
guar gum, vitamin A, vitamin D.
Contains dairy and soy.

This "product" was popular a years ago, but was mostly driven off the market by a strong effort from the dairy industry. If it is what you want, go get some. But know what you are purchasing.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Utahpreppers.com has a dry milk review covering several properties of different manufactures. It may help answer your questions. Sorry I can,t post a link.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We've used Honeyville Grains Milk Alternative for years. The secret to using dry milk, besides buying good quality milk, is to mix it using warm water (it dissolves better) and store it in a _glass container_ in the fridge.

The reason we started using the Honeyville Grains Milk Alternative is because we live in the boonies and running to the store to pick up milk just wasn't practical. We use it for everything that requires milk except for pudding. Pudding needs the fat from regular store-bought milk; however, pudding has been the only exception.

We buy cases of the milk alternative when Honeyville Grains has a 15% or 20% sale. You can sign up to get their sale notifications.

As was previously stated, read the ingredients. I suggest you buy one can of dry milk from several of the producers and see which one you like best. Use one brand for at least couple of weeks before switching to another brand. Also, check the shelf life of an opened and unopened can. It doesn't do any good to buy dry milk if it only stores for a short period of time.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Moose33 said:


> Utahpreppers.com has a dry milk review covering several properties of different manufactures. It may help answer your questions. Sorry I can,t post a link.


This one?
http://www.utahpreppers.com/2010/03/great-powdered-milk-taste-test-and-review/

Another well done article with much in the way of facts and figures
http://www.simplyprepared.com/milk_vs__whey.htm

Enjoy


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I read that non-instant dry milk not only takes up less space (only 1 cup needed to make 1 quart, you save 30% of space in storing) but that it made by a different process, less heat, that leaves more of the micronutrients intact. But it does not mix as easily, and is harder to find (and find recipes for...)


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

DKRinAK said:


> This one?
> http://www.utahpreppers.com/2010/03/great-powdered-milk-taste-test-and-review/
> 
> Another well done article with much in the way of facts and figures
> ...


Yes, that's it exactly. Thanks, now I'm off to read the one you suggested. This is an important topic to me. I'd love to find a decent dry milk.
Moose


----------

